# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Պահպանե՛նք շրջակա միջավայրը

## Arisol

Մեր երկիրը (տվյալ դեպքում Հայաստանի մասին ա խոսքը) պարզապես աղբանոցի ա նման: Ամեն մի քայլափոխի գետնին հանդիպում ենք կոնֆետների, մաստակների, ծխախոտների, չիպսերի և նման այլ բաների թղթեր, դատարկ կոլայի շշեր և այլն և այլն:

Հարց ա առաջանում. ինչպե՞ս կարող են մարդիկ փողոցի մեջտեղին բռնեն ու հատակին գցեն իրենց աղբը :Shok:  : Կամ էլ, որ ասում են «դե ստեղ արդեն գցել են, ես եթե գցեմ ոչ մի բան չի փոխվի» :Think:  … Չէ՛, իրոք, ապշած եմ մնում էլի նման բաներից :Xeloq:  : Ճիշտ ա, մեր մոտ էդ անտեր աղբամաններն ամեն քայլափոխի չեն հանդիպում, դե բայց կարելի ա ձեռքում պահել մինչ աղբաման հանդիպելը :Think:  …

Ժողովու՛րդ ջան, կոչ եմ անում ձեզ բոլորիդ: Գոնե որ մեր ֆորումի անդամները չաղտոտեն շրջակա միջավայրը և նույնը նաև մեր ընկերներին խնդրենք, հետո էդ ընկերները իրանց ծանոթներին ու այդպես շարունակ, միգուցե էդ ժամանակ մի քիչ կմաքրվի մեր երկիրը էս զիբիլներից :Sad:  …

 Ախր չեք պատկերացնում է, թե որքան տհաճ ա քայլել մի հատ սիրուն զբոսայգու միջով ու հատակին տեսնել էդ զիբիլները…

Բացի մեզնից նաև կառավարությունը պիտի հոգա էս հարցը, ավելի շատ միջոցներ ձեռնարկի երկիրը մաքուր պահելու համար:

----------


## Amaru

Կառավարությունը, ինչ իրանից հասնում ա, անում ա... 
Նայում ես՝ դատարկ աղբաման, կողքը մի սար զիբիլ: Էտքան էլ սիրուն տեսարան չի: 
Ախր գոնե էդ շաբաթօրյակներին կարգին թվով մարդ մասնակցեր...  :Angry2:  
Նար, ինչքան ուզում ես կողքինիդ ասա, էդ անգամ կլսի, էհ մեկ ա հետո էլի գետնին ա գցելու... ռեֆլեքս ա դառել...

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Մեր երկիրը (տվյալ դեպքում Հայաստանի մասին ա խոսքը) պարզապես աղբանոցի ա նման: Ամեն մի քայլափոխի գետնին հանդիպում ենք կոնֆետների, մաստակների, ծխախոտների, չիպսերի և նման այլ բաների թղթեր, դատարկ կոլայի շշեր և այլն և այլն:
> 
> Հարց ա առաջանում. ինչպե՞ս կարող են մարդիկ փողոցի մեջտեղին բռնեն ու հատակին գցեն իրենց աղբը : Կամ էլ, որ ասում են «դե ստեղ արդեն գցել են, ես եթե գցեմ ոչ մի բան չի փոխվի» … Չէ՛, իրոք, ապշած եմ մնում էլի նման բաներից : Ճիշտ ա, մեր մոտ էդ անտեր աղբամաններն ամեն քայլափոխի չեն հանդիպում, դե բայց կարելի ա ձեռքում պահել մինչ աղբաման հանդիպելը …
> 
> Ժողովու՛րդ ջան, կոչ եմ անում ձեզ բոլորիդ: Գոնե որ մեր ֆորումի անդամները չաղտոտեն շրջակա միջավայրը և նույնը նաև մեր ընկերներին խնդրենք, հետո էդ ընկերները իրանց ծանոթներին ու այդպես շարունակ, միգուցե էդ ժամանակ մի քիչ կմաքրվի մեր երկիրը էս զիբիլներից …
> 
>  Ախր չեք պատկերացնում է, թե որքան տհաճ ա քայլել մի հատ սիրուն զբոսայգու միջով ու հատակին տեսնել էդ զիբիլները…
> 
> Բացի մեզնից նաև կառավարությունը պիտի հոգա էս հարցը, ավելի շատ միջոցներ ձեռնարկի երկիրը մաքուր պահելու համար:


Շատ ցավալի ու ինձ նույնպես շատ հուզող թեմայա, ու չեմ կարծում որ կողկինին ասելով որևէ բան կփոխվի: Հա ասենք ես ու իմ ընկերները գրպաններս զիբիլանոց ենք սարքում փողոցը մաքուր պահելու համար, բայց են .... :Angry2:  ... -ները  որ զիբիլը ավտոից դուրս են շպրտում մեկա շպրտելու են ու կյանքում չեն հասկանա որ դա վատ ա մինչև պետությունը դրանց չսկսի տուգանել հետևողականորեն ու մեծ տուգանքներով: Իսկ մեր պետությունը ինչպես գիտեք դեռ նման հարցերով չի զբաղվում: Հլը քաղաքը մի կողմ բա որ բնությունն են աղտոտում  :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Angry2:   էէէէէէէէէէ

----------


## Fantazy

Տանել չեմ կարողանում, երբ աղբը գետնին են թափում:   :Angry2:   Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ իմ պայուսակը վերածվում ա աղբամանի,  :Smile:  մտածում եմ աղբաման կտեսնեմ կթափեմ, այն էլ մոռանում եմ տուն եմ բերում թափում: Տանը ասում են ուրիշները դուրս են տանում թափում, դու էլ տուն ես բերում էդ աղբը: :Tongue: 
Լսել եմ ինչ-որ տեղ կա՝ պետություն, որ աղբը գետնին թափելու համար տուգանում են, բայց որտեղ ա, ցավոք չեմ հիշում:  :Hands Up: 
Շատ ա լինում, որ ընկերուհիներիս հետ քայլում եմ ու իրանք ուզում են ինչ-որ բան գցել գետնին չեմ թողնում, ասում եմ մի արա, իրանք էլ ասում են. "բոլորը գցում են, իմ չգցելուց ինչ ա փոխվելու", իմ պատասխանն էլ այսպիսին է լինում. "եթե ամեն մեկը քո նման մտածի՝ ոչինչ, բայց եթե ամեն մեկը գցելուց առաջ մտածի, որ կեղտոտում ա իր քաղաքը ու հետ կանգնի իրա մտածածից, աղբն էլ դրա համար նախատեսված վայրերում թափի, ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի,* չե որ մեծ գործերն էլ են փոքրից սկսվում*":   :Think:

----------


## ivy

Ոնց որ թե սա է ամենահարմար թեման էս նկարի համար.



Բնությունն ու շրջապատն ապականելուց առաջ արժե հիշել, թե որքան ժամանակ է անհրաժեշտ, որպեսզի դեն նետած աղբի մի կտորն ամբողջությամբ քայքայվի:

Թղթե անձեռոցիկ՝ 2-3 շաբաթ
Բանանի կեղև՝  3-4 շաբաթ
Թղթե փաթեթ՝ 1 ամիս
Թերթ՝ 1,5 ամիս
Խնձորի կրծոն՝ 2 ամիս
Ստվարաթուղթ՝ 2 ամիս
Նարնջի կեղև՝ 6 ամիս
Նրբատախտակ՝ 1-3 տարի 
Բրդյա գուլպա՝ 1-5 տարի 
Կաթի տուփ՝ 5 տարի

Ծխախոտի մնացորդ՝ 10-12 տարի
Կաշվե կոշիկներ՝ 25-40 տարի
Պենոպլաստե բաժակ՝ 50 տարի 
Ռետինե անվադող՝ 50-80 տարի
Պլաստմասե տարա՝ 50-80 տարի
Ալյումինային բանկա՝ 200-500 տարի
Պլաստմասե շիշ՝ 450 տարի
Միանգամյա օգտագործման տակդիր՝ 500 տարի
Պլաստիկ տոպրակ՝ 200-1000 տարի

----------

Arpine (15.05.2012), boooooooom (28.03.2014), Ripsim (15.05.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (15.05.2012), yerevanci (15.05.2012), Արէա (15.05.2012), Դատարկություն (15.05.2012), Ձայնալար (15.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (16.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (15.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

Հարցը դեռ մենակ քայքայման ժամկետները չեն, այլ նաև այն, թե էդ պլաստիկ-մլաստիկի քայքայման ողջ ժամանակահատվածում ինչքան վնասակար նյութեր են արտադրվում, որոնք վնասում են բնությանը... Իսկ մարդ մի հատ պլաստմասե տոպրակը բնության մեջ անփութորեն քցելով, հաստատ չի էլ մտածում, որ հազար տարի տևող սարսափելի գործի սկիզբ է դնում:

----------

Ripsim (15.05.2012), Դատարկություն (15.05.2012), Նաիրուհի (16.05.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Իհարկե ինձ համար էլ է էս հարցը շատ ցավալի: Բայց... ի՞նչ կապ ունի իսկապես, թե աղբը որտեղ է գցված, աղբի դույլի մե՞ջ, թե՞ բնության գրկում, ախր հետո էլ էդ աղբը տեղափոխելու էն բնության մեջ թաղելու: Վնասի առումով նույնն է: Իսկ այ մեր աչքին չշոյելը բնականաբար մեծ պատճառ է: 

Ես կոչ եմ անում հ նարավորինս քիչ օգտվել ցելոֆաններից, կտորից մի հատ տոպրակ ունենալ գնումների համար: Ես արդեն այդպես եմ անում: Ամենաշատ վնասակարներից հենց չարաբաստիկ ցելոֆաններն են, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրս օրական գոնե 1 հատ գործածում ու աղբն ենք նետում: Հնարավորինս խուսափենք իսկական վնասից:

----------

ivy (15.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Իհարկե ինձ համար էլ է էս հարցը շատ ցավալի: Բայց... ի՞նչ կապ ունի իսկապես, թե աղբը որտեղ է գցված, աղբի դույլի մե՞ջ, թե՞ բնության գրկում, ախր հետո էլ էդ աղբը տեղափոխելու էն բնության մեջ թաղելու: Վնասի առումով նույնն է: Իսկ այ մեր աչքին չշոյելը բնականաբար մեծ պատճառ է: 
> 
> Ես կոչ եմ անում հ նարավորինս քիչ օգտվել ցելոֆաններից, կտորից մի հատ տոպրակ ունենալ գնումների համար: Ես արդեն այդպես եմ անում: Ամենաշատ վնասակարներից հենց չարաբաստիկ ցելոֆաններն են, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրս օրական գոնե 1 հատ գործածում ու աղբն ենք նետում: Հնարավորինս խուսափենք իսկական վնասից:


Չգիտեմ Հայաստանում ոնց է, բայց շատ երկրներում աղբը վերամշակման է ենթարկվում: Դրա համար գոյություն ունի տարանջատված աղբ հասկացությունը, որ աղբի ամեն մի տեսակ իր համար նախատեսված աղբամանի մեջ նետես, ապակին՝ առանձին, մետաղն՝ առանձին, պլաստիկն՝ առանձին և այլն:
Բայց դե իհարկե մարդ ինչքան քիչ օգտագործի ցելոֆան, էնքան լավ...

----------

Arpine (15.05.2012), Varzor (15.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (15.05.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Չգիտեմ Հայաստանում ոնց է, բայց շատ երկրներում աղբը վերամշակման է ենթարկվում: Դրա համար գոյություն ունի տարանջատված աղբ հասկացությունը, որ աղբի ամեն մի տեսակ իր համար նախատեսված աղբամանի մեջ նետես, ապակին՝ առանձին, մետաղն՝ առանձին, պլաստիկն՝ առանձին և այլն:
> Բայց դե իհարկե մարդ ինչքան քիչ օգտագործի ցելոֆան, էնքան լավ...


Հայաստանում վերամշակում ե՞ն աղբը: Էդ մասին հավաստի բան կա՞: Ինչքան ես եմ տեսնում, աղբը բոլորս ընդհանուր կապոցով ենք նետում աղբարկղի մեջ, որից հետո մեքենաները տանում են աղբանոց:

----------


## dvgray

կարծեմ պոլիէթիլենային պակետների դեպքում վիճակը շատ ավելի անհույս է; եթե չեմ սխալվում, ապա այդ նյութը ընդանրապես չի քայքայվում հողի մեջ

----------

boooooooom (28.03.2014)

----------


## boooooooom

> Ոնց որ թե սա է ամենահարմար թեման էս նկարի համար.
> 
> 
> 
> Բնությունն ու շրջապատն ապականելուց առաջ արժե հիշել, թե որքան ժամանակ է անհրաժեշտ, որպեսզի դեն նետած աղբի մի կտորն ամբողջությամբ քայքայվի:
> 
> Թղթե անձեռոցիկ՝ 2-3 շաբաթ
> Բանանի կեղև՝  3-4 շաբաթ
> Թղթե փաթեթ՝ 1 ամիս
> ...


Ուղղակի մեկ անգամ ևս ուզում եմ բոլորը ուշադրություն դարձնեն այս թվերին։ Կարելի է ֆբ-ում ակտիվ տարածել, որովհետև ես սկսեցի բնապահպանությանը ավելի շատ ուշադրություն դարձնել, երբ առաջին անգամ նմանատիպ մեծ պաստառ տեսա անտառի սահմանին՝ Հռոմում։ Անչափ կարևոր ինֆորմացիա է, որը շատերը չգիտեն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Գժական նախաձեռնություն: Էսօրվանից մեր տանը պլաստիկը սորտավորվում ա: 

http://galatv.am/hy/news/247121/

----------

ivy (02.09.2018), Գաղթական (02.09.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Մեկ-մեկ մոտս նենց տպավորությունա, որ էսքան երկար դրսերը մնալուց հետո, մի մեծ անդունդա գոյացել իմ ու հայաստանյան իրականության միջև..

- Բա էդ պլաստիկ շշերը մինչև հիմա ի՞նչ էիք անում..

- Կամ մի ժամանակ ապակե շշերը հանձնման կետեր կային:
Հիմա էլ ե՞ք հանձնում:
Եթե չէ, բա ի՞նչ եք անում դրանց հետ:

- Տան մեբելա-բանա, որ նորն եք գնում, հնի հետ ի՞նչ եք անում:

- Իրենց դարն արդեն վաղուց ապրած ու հիմնովին շարքից դուրս եկած մեքենաների հետ ի՞նչ եք անում:

- Այլևս վերանորոգման ոչ ենթակա էլ.ապրանքների հետ ի՞նչ եք անում:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գժական նախաձեռնություն: Էսօրվանից մեր տանը պլաստիկը սորտավորվում ա: 
> 
> http://galatv.am/hy/news/247121/


Հոպար, ներող եթե հարցս տեղին չհնչի:
Բայց դու սաղ աշխարհը ոտի տակ տված տեսած մարդ ես:
Սեդրիկին է՞իր սպասում, որ սկսեիր պլաստիկ շշեր սորտավորել )))

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հոպար, ներող եթե հարցս տեղին չհնչի:
> Բայց դու սաղ աշխարհը ոտի տակ տված տեսած մարդ ես:
> Սեդրիկին է՞իր սպասում, որ սկսեիր պլաստիկ շշեր սորտավորել )))


Տեսակավորելուց առաջ պտի իմանաս, որ էդ հավաքածդ ինչ որ մեկին պետք ա։ Որ վերջում չես տանելու տենց տեսակավորած լցնես ազբը։
Ու էս վերջերս նոր իմացել եմ, որ կան նման մարդիկ։

----------

Գաղթական (02.09.2018), Տրիբուն (02.09.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Տեսակավորելուց առաջ պտի իմանաս, որ էդ հավաքածդ ինչ որ մեկին պետք ա։ Որ վերջում չես տանելու տենց տեսակավորած լցնես ազբը։
> Ու էս վերջերս նոր իմացել եմ, որ կան նման մարդիկ։


Էդ էլ ես ճիշտ..

Ընդհանրապես, ես ոնց հասկանում եմ, հայերին հոլանդական մոդելն ավելի շատ կսազի:

Շատ տեղեր առանձին մոդելներ են գործում:
Իսկ Հոլանդիայում էդ պլաստիկի վերամշակողները գործ ունեն ուղիղ վաճառողի հետ, ոչ սպառողի:
Վաճառողը սպառողին վաճառումա շշի պարունակությունը միայն, իսկ շիշը տալիսա «զալոգով»:
20 ցենտ ավել ես վճարում շշի համար (ու դա նշվածա չեկի վրա), իսկ հետո շիշը հետ ես բերում, կոխում ավտոմատը ու նույն խանութից առևտուր անելու 20 ցենտի կտրոն ստանում:

----------

Տրիբուն (02.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սեդրիկին է՞իր սպասում, որ սկսեիր պլաստիկ շշեր սորտավորել )))


Չէ, բայց եթե իմ սորտավորածը ոչ մեկի տանձին չի, այսինք հավաքող չկա, որ հետո recycle արվի, ես մենակս սորտավորում եմ, որ ի՞նչ անեմ, կոխեմ ․․ս  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Հ․Գ․ Հազար ներողություն ․․․․

----------

Աթեիստ (02.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հեսա պատասխանեմ, կարգին հարցեր են, իմ բելիացի սփյուռքահայ բարեկամ։ Մինչև պատասխանելն էլ ասեմ, որ Բելգիան, երևի գիտես, աշխարհում առաջին տեղում ա recycling-ով, Շվեդիա-Դանիաներից էլ ա առաջ անցել։ 




> - Բա էդ պլաստիկ շշերը մինչև հիմա ի՞նչ էիք անում..


Ոն որ արդեն ասալ եմ, կոխում ենք քամակներս  :LOL:  Ապեր, մնացած զիբիլի հետ թափում ենք, էթումա, ինչ ենք անում։ Երևանում սկի նորմալ զիբիլ հավաքելը չեն կարոմ հունի մեջ քցեն, ուր մնաց սորտավորված աղբահավաքությունը։ 




> - Կամ մի ժամանակ ապակե շշերը հանձնման կետեր կային:
> Հիմա էլ ե՞ք հանձնում:
> Եթե չէ, բա ի՞նչ եք անում դրանց հետ:


Մի ամիս առաջ երեխեքիս էի պատմում սրա մասին, թե ոնց էինք ջերմուկի ու մածունի շշերը աչքի լույսի պես պահում, որ հետո տանենք խանութ, հանձնենք ու դրա գինը ջերմուկից ու մածունից հանեն։ Ու որ մենք չգիտեինք պլատիկ շիշն ինչ ա։ Ու որ շիշը կոտրելը նույն բանն էր, որ փողդ լցնես ջուրը։ Ու որ բացի խանութներից, նաև հավաքման կետեր կային, ու մենք շատ պատասխանատու ձևով հավաքում պահում էինք բոլոր շշերը։ 

Երեխեքիս բնապահպան աչքերները ճակատներին էր թռել։  :LOL:  Չկա ապեր էլ, դավայ ռասվիդանյա ․․․ 




> - Տան մեբելա-բանա, որ նորն եք գնում, հնի հետ ի՞նչ եք անում:


Կոխում ենք քամակներս, պլաստիկ շշերի վրից։ 




> - Իրենց դարն արդեն վաղուց ապրած ու հիմնովին շարքից դուրս եկած մեքենաների հետ ի՞նչ եք անում:


Նույն բանը ․․․ 




> - Այլևս վերանորոգման ոչ ենթակա էլ.ապրանքների հետ ի՞նչ եք անում:


Նույն բանը ․․

----------

Gayl (02.09.2018), Աթեիստ (02.09.2018), Գաղթական (02.09.2018), Հայկօ (03.09.2018), Ներսես_AM (02.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հա, քանի չեմ մոռացել, ու անցնում ենք բազմակի օգտագործման պայուսակներով առևտրին, որ սուպերմարկետներում պլաստիկ տոպրակներ չվերցնենք։  

Գաղթական ախպեր, չջղայինանաս, էս էլ ա Հայաստան նոր-նոր մտնում։

----------

Գաղթական (02.09.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հեսա պատասխանեմ, կարգին հարցեր են, իմ բելիացի սփյուռքահայ բարեկամ։


Բա եղա՞վ...
Սփյուռքահայ երևանցի՛





> Մինչև պատասխանելն էլ ասեմ, որ Բելգիան, երևի գիտես, աշխարհում առաջին տեղում ա recycling-ով, Շվեդիա-Դանիաներից էլ ա առաջ անցել


Մերսի ընդգրկուն պատասխանի համար:
Ճանտռակուլիա սաղ..

Իսկ Բելգիայի առաջ անցնելու մասին նոր եմ լսում ճիշտն ասած:
Անձամբ ես՝ լիքը բողոքներ ունեմ բելգիական աղբահավաքման ու վերամշակման համակարգի վերաբերյալ:

Համ էլ՝ «աղբօգտագործման» ստատիստիկայի տարբեր չափանիշներ կան:
ՈՒ բոլոր կետերով գերմանացիք սաղից առաջ են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բա եղա՞վ...
> Սփյուռքահայ երևանցի՛
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Մերսի ընդգրկուն պատասխանի համար:
> Ճանտռակուլիա սաղ..
> 
> ...


Նու լադնո, թող լինի երկրորդը կամ երրորդը .... կարճ ասած, դուք մեր համեմատ ուրիշ մոլորակի վրա եք ապրում:

----------


## Gayl

Պլաստիկ շշերը գյուղատնտեսության մեջ են շատ օգտագործում: Մերոնք էդ շշերը հավաքում են ու մեշոկներով հայդա գյուղ:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Նու լադնո, թող լինի երկրորդը կամ երրորդը .... կարճ ասած, դուք մեր համեմատ ուրիշ մոլորակի վրա եք ապրում:


Հա, ու ամենախոխմն էնա, որ մեր մոլորակի վրա էդ աղբավերամշակումից բնությունն, ինչ խոսք, ահռելի շահույթա ստանում:
Բայց մենակ բնությունը չի ստեղ շահողը..
Պետական հիմնարկներն էլ են սրա վրա միլիարդներ շինում,
ու էդ շինելու ընթացքում էլ չեն մոռանում ձեռի հետ բնակչությանն էլ շինել, քանի որ էդ սաղ պրոցեսը՝ գեղեցիկ փաթեթավորված ու բնապահպանական բանծիկը վրեն, կազմակերպելեւ համար յուրաքանչյուր ընտանիքը պիտի աստղաբաշխական հարկեր մուծի...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, ու ամենախոխմն էնա, որ մեր մոլորակի վրա էդ աղբավերամշակումից բնությունն, ինչ խոսք, ահռելի շահույթա ստանում:
> Բայց մենակ բնությունը չի ստեղ շահողը..
> Պետական հիմնարկներն էլ են սրա վրա միլիարդներ շինում,
> ու էդ շինելու ընթացքում էլ չեն մոռանում ձեռի հետ բնակչությանն էլ շինել, քանի որ էդ սաղ պրոցեսը՝ գեղեցիկ փաթեթավորված ու բնապահպանական բանծիկը վրեն, կազմակերպելեւ համար յուրաքանչյուր ընտանիքը պիտի աստղաբաշխական հարկեր մուծի...


Դուք բարձր հարկեր եք մուծում, գոնե տեսնում եք ինչի համար եք մուծում։ Մենք չգիտենք ինչի համար ենք մուծում, ինչքան էլ որ մուծում ենք  :LOL: 

Մարդիկ չեն հիշի, բայց քանի որ ինձ էս հարցը հա անհանգստացրել ա, լավ հիշում եմ հիմնական արգացումները։ Մի քանի տարի առաջ Երևանը մրցույթ հայտարարեց, որ երկու օպերատոր ընտրի աղբահանության համար։ Երևանը պիտի բաժանվեր երկու զոնայի ու ամեն զոնայում մի կազմակերպություն էր գործելու։ Երկու կազմակերպություն հաղթեցին, մեկը՝ շվեդական, մյուսը՝ լիբանանյան, էս Սանիթեքը։ Հետո առանց ձեն ձունի, առանց բացատրության, պարզվեց որ շվեդականը չի լինելու ու քաղաքը լրիվ տալիս են Սանիթեքին։ Չասեմ, ոնց որոշվեց, երևի հասկանալի ա։ Դե Սանիթեքն էլ, քանի որ քաղաքապետարանի կամ քաղաքապետի սիրելի ընտրյալն էր, աղբահանությունը անում ա նենց ոնց կարա էլի, անոռուգլուխ։ 

Սորտավորումը որպես այդպիսին չի էլ քննարկվել, չնայած ենթադրում եմ, որ տենդերի պայմաններում պիտի լիներ, որ սորտավորված աղբահանության համակարգը մանրից ներդրվի։ Բայց, երբ աղբը սորտավորված հավաքվում ա, սորտավորված էլ պիտի հետո տեղափոխվի ու պահվի, քնաի որ ենթադրվում ա օգտագործման նոր ցիկլ․ որևէ ցիկլ, սկսախ վերամշակումից, վերջացրած պարզ այրումով ու էլեկտրաէներգիա ստանալով։ Շատ գլուխ չտանեմ, մի տաս տարի առաջ, կարող ա մի քիչ ավել, Ճապոնական կառավորությունը ՀՀ-ին գրանտ թե արտոնյալ վարկ էր տալիս, որ Ճապոնական ինչ-որ ֆիրմա աղբի վերամշակման գործարան կառուցեն սովետաշենի աղբանոցի վրա։ Նույնիսկ պաշտոնական հաղորդագրություն տարածվեց էն տարիներին կարծեմ։ Հետո պարզ դարձավ, որ մեր բնապահպանության նախարարությունը թույլ չի տվել կառուցումը բնապահպանական ինչ-որ պատճառներով։ Էն ժամանակ նախարարը շատ հայտնի բնապահպահպան, բնության ու կենդանական աշխարհի սիրահար Վարդան Այվազյանն էր, որ մենակ հանք բացելու լիցենզիա էր տալիս ու քեֆը լավ ժամանակ Սևանում ատրճանակով ճայերի վրա էր կրակում։ Մութ ուժերը էն ժամանակ ասում էին, որ Վարդան Այվազյանը իրա փափախն ա ուզել էտ զավոդից ու չի ստացել, դրա համար էլ էտգործարանը չի կառուցվել։ Ու Հայաստանում տենց էլ աղբի վերամշակման գործարան չկառուցվեց, ու սոտավորված աղբ հավաքելն էլ իրա իմաստը երկար տարիներով կորցրեց։ 

Հիմա, էս երեխեքը լավ նախաձեռնություն են սկսել։ Սրա բնապահպանական էֆեկտը ես չեմ իմանում, կարող ա զորյա, բայց դաստիարակչական էֆեկտը շատ մեծ ա։ ԴՐա համար էլ ուզում եմ մասնակցեմ, անկախ նրանից հետո էտ պլաստիկը վերամշավելույա թե չէ։

----------

Աթեիստ (02.09.2018), Գաղթական (02.09.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մութ ուժերը էն ժամանակ ասում էին, որ Վարդան Այվազյանը իրա փափախն ա ուզել էտ զավոդից ու չի ստացել, դրա համար էլ էտգործարանը չի կառուցվել։


100% կարա եղած լինի:

Սրանից երևի մի 20 տարի առաջվա պատմություն.

Հայրս նաև խորացած էր Եվրոպաներում էն ժամանակ նոր մոդա ընկնող այլընտրանքային էներգիայի աղբյուրների մեջ ու նույնիսկ հողմաշարժիչի նոր մոդելի պատենտ էին հանել, որ իբր գործարկեն Հայաստանում:

Բայց, բացի քամու էներգիայից, պրոյեկտներ ունեին նաև արևի էներգիան օգտագործելու, որի ընթացքում պատրաստվում էին Սևան քաղաքի մի թաղամասի համար փորձնական կիրառել, որից հետո, հաջողության դեպքում, կարելի կլիներ կամաց տարածվել ողջ Հայաստանում:
Ընդհատակյա մի մեծ բասեին էր պետք կառուցել, որտեղ կկուտակվեր ու կպահեստավորվեր ամառվա ընթացքում արևի տակ բարձր ջերմաստիճան ձեռք բերած ջուրը, իսկ ձմռանը էդ ջուրը կհոսեր մարդկանց տներ ու ջեռուցմամբ կապահովեր ողջ թաղամասը:
Կարելի է ասել՝ հավերժ աշխատող համակարգ էր լինելու:
Իսկ ինչու պիտի ընդհատակյա լիներ բասեինը՝ որ ավելորդ տարածք չկորեր վրան փարքինգ կամ խաղահրապարակ լիներ:

Շատ գլուխ չցավացնեմ..
Մի խոսքով՝ սկսեցին համագործակցել գերմանացի պրոֆեսորների հետ, մասնակցել միջազգային կոնֆերանսների ու սպոնսորներ գտան, ով պատրաստ էր գալ Հայաստան ու ֆինանսավորել ամբողջ պրոյեկտը:
Բերեցին Հայաստան, հանդիպում նշանակեցին էներգնախարարի հետ, որի ընթացքում էլ վերջինս ուղիղ տեքստով շխկացրել էր՝ ինձ բավական գումար կտաք, կթույլատրեմ պրոյեկտն իրականացնել, չէ՝ դուռը դրսից պաժալուստա..

----------

Աթեիստ (02.09.2018), Հայկօ (03.09.2018), Տրիբուն (03.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էսօր փաստորեն վարչապետն անդրադարձել ա էս հարցին: Գաղափարները լավն են, հիմա տեսնենք թե ինչ լուծումներ են կարողանալու տալ:

https://168.am/2018/09/02/1004216.ht...ewsinfo.am_ios

----------

Աթեիստ (03.09.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հա, քանի չեմ մոռացել, ու անցնում ենք բազմակի օգտագործման պայուսակներով առևտրին, որ սուպերմարկետներում պլաստիկ տոպրակներ չվերցնենք։  
> 
> Գաղթական ախպեր, չջղայինանաս, էս էլ ա Հայաստան նոր-նոր մտնում։


Ինչի՞ մենակ Հայաստանում, պատկերացրու՝ Ավստրալիայում էլ ա նոր-նոր մտնում։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հա, ու ամենախոխմն էնա, որ մեր մոլորակի վրա էդ աղբավերամշակումից բնությունն, ինչ խոսք, ահռելի շահույթա ստանում:
> Բայց մենակ բնությունը չի ստեղ շահողը..
> Պետական հիմնարկներն էլ են սրա վրա միլիարդներ շինում,
> ու էդ շինելու ընթացքում էլ չեն մոռանում ձեռի հետ բնակչությանն էլ շինել, քանի որ էդ սաղ պրոցեսը՝ գեղեցիկ փաթեթավորված ու բնապահպանական բանծիկը վրեն, կազմակերպելեւ համար յուրաքանչյուր ընտանիքը պիտի աստղաբաշխական հարկեր մուծի...


Ի դեպ, հիմա էնքան էլ միանշանակ չի, որ էդ պլաստիկի վերամշակումից բնությունը շահում ա․ վերամշակումը՝ իր արտանետուկներով, պարզվում ա, ոչ պակաս վնաս ա տալիս բնությանը։

----------


## impression

Ինչքան ժամանակ ա՝ գլուխ եմ ջարդում, թե ոնց կարելի ա անել, որ էսքան կեղտոտ չլինի մեր շրջակա միջավայրը։ Ահավոր վիճակ ա ուղղակի։ Գնում ես մի տեղ՝ քաղաքից դուրս, ուզում ես բնության գրկում վայելել հենց բնությունը, էն էլ տեսնում ես արդեն վայելած թողած ա։ Ցանկացած տեղ, ուր կպնում ա մարդու ոտքը, ապականվում ա։ Ինչ ուտում ու ոնց ուտում են, տենց էլ թողնում ու գնում են, լավագույն դեպքում՝ էդ ամբողջը հավաքում են պլաստիկ տոպրակների մեջ ու դնում մի ծառի տակ։ Ձմեռ պապ են ինչ են։ Էն Սևանն էլ մյուս կողմից։ Էդ չվերամշակվող աղբն էլ վաբշե։ Էն խեղճ Հայկը սանիտեկի պատճառով մի ամիս մի քիչ ուշ էր կարողանում հասցնել կազմակերպել աղբահանությունը, ազգովի վնգում էինք, բա թե տենց ոնց կլինի, այ այ այ, բա մենք չենք կարա տենց կեղտի մեջ ապրենք։ Բայց հո մենակ աղբանոցի լցվածությունը չի։ Հազարից մեկ կտեսնես մեքենայի մեջ մոխրաման։ Ծխում են ու բիչոկը շպրտում դուրս։ Ինձանից հետո՝ թեկուզ ջրհեղեղ։ Ուղղակի մեր դեպքում ջրհեղեղ չի լինում, բիչոկների սարեր են ու պլաստիկ շշերի ու տոպրակների գորգով ծածկված հայոց բնություն։ 
Կյանքում չեմ մոռանա, մի անգամ ընկերներով գնացել էինք Սևան ու մի ժամից ավել քշեցինք, որ գնանք "մաքուր" ափ։ Լավ ջան։ Ուրախ մտան ջուրը, դուրս էկան, ու ամեն մեկի վրայից մի քանի հատ բիչոկ պոկեցինք։ 
Ես փորձում եմ քիչ օգտագործել պլաստիկ, փորձում եմ չկեղտոտել միջավայրը, բայց էդ շատ քիչ ա էն աղետի դեմ, որը բոլորիս առջև ա։ Հասկանում եմ, որ շատ ժամանակավրեպ բան եմ գրում, բայց հենց օրերը տաքանան՝ շաբաթը մի կամ երկու անգամ գնալու եմ քաղաքից դուրս ու ինչ զիբիլ տեսնեմ՝ հավաքեմ։ Հասկանում եմ, որ էնքան էլ ռեալ բան չեմ ասում հիմա, բայց կարող ա՞ Ակումբի հանդիպում կազմակերպենք տենց նպատակով։ Բոլորին սուրճ ու քաղցրավենիք կբերեմ։

----------

boooooooom (04.12.2019), LisBeth (04.12.2019), Varzor (04.12.2019), Աթեիստ (04.12.2019), Արշակ (06.12.2019), Բարեկամ (04.12.2019), Գաղթական (04.12.2019), Ծլնգ (04.12.2019), Յոհաննես (04.12.2019), Ներսես_AM (04.12.2019), Ուլուանա (04.12.2019), Տրիբուն (04.12.2019)

----------


## boooooooom

Հազար ներողություն, որ էս լուրջ թեման "հումորի եմ տալիս", բայց էս վիդեոն նայելուց հետո բնապահպան տեսակս մի քիչ նահանջել ա։


Բայց մեկ ա, ես պատրաստ եմ միանալ ցանկացած բնապահպանական ակցիային, մենակ թե դա լինի հենց֊ընենց, այլ ոչ թե ինչ որ գռանտ շահած կազմակերպության կամ անհատի գլխավորությամբ։ Չէ, ես հակա Սորոսական չեմ, ես էդ կարգի ինֆորմացված չեմ էդ ոլորտից, որ դեմ կամ կողմ լինեմ։ Ուղղակի էն հենց֊ընենցը հանրային գործը ավելի արժեքավոր ա ըստ իս, քան ինչ որ բանի դիմաց արածը։

----------

Varzor (04.12.2019)

----------


## impression

ես լրիվ հենց նենց եմ, Վարդան ջան, այսինքն առանց գրանտի բանի էլի
թաց եղանակը հենց անցնի կարող ենք գնալ արդեն

----------

boooooooom (04.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> ... Հասկանում եմ, որ էնքան էլ ռեալ բան չեմ ասում հիմա, բայց կարող ա՞ Ակումբի հանդիպում կազմակերպենք տենց նպատակով։ Բոլորին սուրճ ու քաղցրավենիք կբերեմ։


Միտքը շատ բարի է, բայց ԻՀԿ, որտեղ որ կմաքրենք, նոր առիթ կտանք կրկին աղբ թափելու՝ մաքուր տեղ կգտնեն ու կկեղտոտեն։

Նախորդ իշխանություններ ժամանակ մտածում էի, որ չեն մաքրում և չեն հետևում, որպեսզի բնության գիրկ գնացողները իրենց պատկանող օբյեկտներից օգտվեն։ Դե ձեռի հետ էլ պետական միջոցներն էին յուրացնում։
Ներկա իշխանությունների գործնական տրամադրվածությունն առայժմ չեմ տեսնում, պլաններ էլ չգիտեմ։

Ըստ այդմ, ԻՀԿ, քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունները դեռ ավելի արդյունավետ են։

----------

impression (04.12.2019)

----------


## boooooooom

> ես լրիվ հենց նենց եմ, Վարդան ջան, այսինքն առանց գրանտի բանի էլի
> թաց եղանակը հենց անցնի կարող ենք գնալ արդեն


Ես մեծ հաճույքով երեխեքիս էլ կբերեմ, իրանց համար դա տեսնելը, դրան մասնակցելը ավելի կարևոր ա. էս ներկա խոզերին փոխելու հույս չկա։

----------

impression (04.12.2019), Varzor (04.12.2019), Գաղթական (04.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես մեծ հաճույքով երեխեքիս էլ կբերեմ, իրանց համար դա տեսնելը, դրան մասնակցելը ավելի կարևոր ա. էս ներկա խոզերին փոխելու հույս չկա։


Խոզերին փոխելու ամենաարդյունավետ ձևը՝ խորոված անելն ա  :LOL: 

Երեխաներին լավ օրինակ ծառայելը ծնողի սրբազան պարտականությունն է, բայց, ԻՀԿ, երեխաների անվտանգությունն ավելի առաջնային է։ Աղբ հավաքելու գործում հիգիենայի և վնասվածքներ ստանալու վտանգներ կան։

----------

Freeman (07.12.2019)

----------


## impression

դրա համար վերցնում ենք ձեռնոցներ ու երեխեքի հանդեպ շատ ուշադիր ենք լինում։ Ես էլ քրոջս տղուն կբերեմ։ Ինքն էլ ի՛մ էրեխեն ա  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (04.12.2019), Varzor (04.12.2019)

----------


## boooooooom

> Խոզերին փոխելու ամենաարդյունավետ ձևը՝ խորոված անելն ա 
> 
> Երեխաներին լավ օրինակ ծառայելը ծնողի սրբազան պարտականությունն է, բայց, ԻՀԿ, երեխաների անվտանգությունն ավելի առաջնային է։ Աղբ հավաքելու գործում հիգիենայի և վնասվածքներ ստանալու վտանգներ կան։


Տնաշեն)))) հո չե՞նք գնալու պոչամբար դատարկելու։ Հասարակ պլաստիկ֊մլաստիկ պամպերս֊մամպերս...

----------


## Varzor

> Տնաշեն)))) հո չե՞նք գնալու պոչամբար դատարկելու։ Հասարակ պլաստիկ֊մլաստիկ պամպերս֊մամպերս...


 :Jpit: ))
Խոսքս նրա մասի էր, որ սուր ծակող-կտրող իրեր և առարկաներ կարող են լինել։ Նաև իրեր, որ երեխաներին դեռ վաղ է դրանց տեսնելն ու իմանալը։
Դե ձեռնոցների պահն արդեն հուշեցին, մնաց լավ հրահանգավորումը  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (04.12.2019)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ինչքան ժամանակ ա՝ գլուխ եմ ջարդում, թե ոնց կարելի ա անել, որ էսքան կեղտոտ չլինի մեր շրջակա միջավայրը։ Ահավոր վիճակ ա ուղղակի։ Գնում ես մի տեղ՝ քաղաքից դուրս, ուզում ես բնության գրկում վայելել հենց բնությունը, էն էլ տեսնում ես արդեն վայելած թողած ա։ Ցանկացած տեղ, ուր կպնում ա մարդու ոտքը, ապականվում ա։ Ինչ ուտում ու ոնց ուտում են, տենց էլ թողնում ու գնում են, լավագույն դեպքում՝ էդ ամբողջը հավաքում են պլաստիկ տոպրակների մեջ ու դնում մի ծառի տակ։ Ձմեռ պապ են ինչ են։ Էն Սևանն էլ մյուս կողմից։ Էդ չվերամշակվող աղբն էլ վաբշե։ Էն խեղճ Հայկը սանիտեկի պատճառով մի ամիս մի քիչ ուշ էր կարողանում հասցնել կազմակերպել աղբահանությունը, ազգովի վնգում էինք, բա թե տենց ոնց կլինի, այ այ այ, բա մենք չենք կարա տենց կեղտի մեջ ապրենք։ Բայց հո մենակ աղբանոցի լցվածությունը չի։ Հազարից մեկ կտեսնես մեքենայի մեջ մոխրաման։ Ծխում են ու բիչոկը շպրտում դուրս։ Ինձանից հետո՝ թեկուզ ջրհեղեղ։ Ուղղակի մեր դեպքում ջրհեղեղ չի լինում, բիչոկների սարեր են ու պլաստիկ շշերի ու տոպրակների գորգով ծածկված հայոց բնություն։ 
> Կյանքում չեմ մոռանա, մի անգամ ընկերներով գնացել էինք Սևան ու մի ժամից ավել քշեցինք, որ գնանք "մաքուր" ափ։ Լավ ջան։ Ուրախ մտան ջուրը, դուրս էկան, ու ամեն մեկի վրայից մի քանի հատ բիչոկ պոկեցինք։ 
> Ես փորձում եմ քիչ օգտագործել պլաստիկ, փորձում եմ չկեղտոտել միջավայրը, բայց էդ շատ քիչ ա էն աղետի դեմ, որը բոլորիս առջև ա։ Հասկանում եմ, որ շատ ժամանակավրեպ բան եմ գրում, բայց հենց օրերը տաքանան՝ շաբաթը մի կամ երկու անգամ գնալու եմ քաղաքից դուրս ու ինչ զիբիլ տեսնեմ՝ հավաքեմ։ Հասկանում եմ, որ էնքան էլ ռեալ բան չեմ ասում հիմա, բայց կարող ա՞ Ակումբի հանդիպում կազմակերպենք տենց նպատակով։ Բոլորին սուրճ ու քաղցրավենիք կբերեմ։


Ինձ թվում ա միակ լուծումը մանկուց մանկապարտեզից ու դպրոցից մի այլ կարգի պիտի քարոզվի, որ երեխեքը իրանց ծնողներին ամոթու անեն։ Հին խոզերին էլ հեռուստատեսությամբ սոցիալական գովազդով ինչքան որ կազդի կազդի։ 
Էս տարի մարդ ու կնիկ երկու օրով գնացել էինք Ենոքավան Yell Park։ Տարածքը հիմնականում մաքուր ա, չնայած ստեղ ընդեղ էլի կտեսնես տոպրակներ կամ շշեր գցած‎։ ՈՒրեմն ըտեղից մինչև Լաստիվեր շատ հավես արահետ ա գնում մոտ մի 3.5 կմ։ Հենց սկսեցինք քայլել սկսեց աչքս ծակել տարատեսակ զիբիլները դես ու դեն թափած‎։ Ծխախոտի տուփեր, ամենազարմանազան շշեր, պամպերսներ, պամպերսը փոխելուց երեխու տուտուզը պլաստիկից պատրաստած քաքոտ թաց անձեռոցիկներ, կոնֆետի թղթեր, կանացի տակդիրներ, և այլն։ ՈՒ էդ հլը ճանապարհի կողքերը‎, բա որ մի տակը ձոր ա լինում առանց ծառերի, ավելի լավ ա ներքև չնայել։ Հիմա իբր եկել եմ քայլեմ բնության մեջ, ցրվեմ, բայց էդ աչքս ծակող զիբիլանոցից ներվերս խախտվում էր։ Հասանք լաստիվեր պարզվեց ընդեղ էլ մեկը դուքյան ա դրել, ջրվեժից մի քիչ ներքև։ Քցվեցի ջուրը։ Այ էդ մի բանը կայֆ էր ամառվա կեսին սառռռռռը ջուր։ Հետ գալուց էլ չդիմացա, մոտներս 3 հատ տոպրակ կար։ Քայլելով սկսեցինք պլաստիկ շշերը հավաքել, նախապես ճզմելով որ շատ տեղ չզբաղացնի։ Մինչև հետ եկանք երեք տոպրակն էլ լրիվ լիքն էր ու դեռ լիքն էլ կար‎, մանավանդ արահետին հարակից ձորակներում։ 
Հիմա էս սաղ ինչի պատմեցի, որովհետև ներքուստ մինչև հիմա էլ չգիտեմ որն ա ճիշտ։ Մի կողմից ինչի պիտի ես ուրիշ խոզերի հետևից հավաքեմ, որ գան տեսնենք ինչ կայֆ մաքուր ա ու նորից իրանց խոզի պես պահեն։ Մյուս կողմից ահագին մեծ ներդրում են արել Ենոքավանում, բայց ամեն տաս օրը մեկ մեկին չեն ուղարկում գնա էդ արահետը մի քիչ հավաք պահի։ Մնացող մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը գնում ա Լաստիվեր։ Կամ գոնե մի քանի հատ աղբաման դնեն‎, հուսով որ գոնե մեծ մասը դրանց մեջ կգցեն։ Երրորդ կողմից էլ, որ շատերը անտարբեր չլինեն ու ուրիշ խոզերի գցած մի հատ շիշը վերցնենք խոզանոցի չի վերածվի ընդհանրապես։

Չեմ ուզում ասեմ պետք չի գնալ մաքրել։ Բայց սուսուփուս պետք չի անել ինձ թվում ա։ Պետք ա փորձել շարժում ձևավորել, որ ուրիշներն էլ միանան։

----------

boooooooom (04.12.2019), impression (04.12.2019), LisBeth (04.12.2019), Varzor (05.12.2019), Գաղթական (04.12.2019), Նաիրուհի (05.12.2019), Ուլուանա (04.12.2019), Տրիբուն (04.12.2019)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մեկ էլ հիշեցի էս թեմայով Գարդիանում հոդվածը էի կարդացել վերջերս https://www.theguardian.com/environm...stic-pollution

Ինձ թվում ա ճիշտ ա ասում։ «Հավաքել պետք ա, բայց դա լուծումը չի։ Հավաքելը ցույց ա տալիս պրոբլեմը, բայց քանի մենք շարունակում ենք ամեն տարի ավելի ու ավելի շատ պլաստիկ արտադրել, հավաքելով դեմը չես առնի»։





Հ․Գ․ Որ Հայաստանում լինեի/մ ես էլ կգամ ձեր հետ հավաքչության։

----------

Varzor (05.12.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

> *Միտքը շատ բարի է, բայց ԻՀԿ, որտեղ որ կմաքրենք, նոր առիթ կտանք կրկին աղբ թափելու՝ մաքուր տեղ կգտնեն ու կկեղտոտեն։*
> 
> Նախորդ իշխանություններ ժամանակ մտածում էի, որ չեն մաքրում և չեն հետևում, որպեսզի բնության գիրկ գնացողները իրենց պատկանող օբյեկտներից օգտվեն։ Դե ձեռի հետ էլ պետական միջոցներն էին յուրացնում։
> Ներկա իշխանությունների գործնական տրամադրվածությունն առայժմ չեմ տեսնում, պլաններ էլ չգիտեմ։
> 
> Ըստ այդմ, ԻՀԿ, քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնությունները դեռ ավելի արդյունավետ են։


Կարելի ա կրեատիվ ցուցանականեր դնել։ Երևանում մի հատը կար, խոզ էր նկարած ու տակը գրած էր՝ 

 Աղբ նետելուց չմոռանաք խռխռացնել  :LOL:

----------


## LisBeth

> Ինչքան ժամանակ ա՝ գլուխ եմ ջարդում, թե ոնց կարելի ա անել, որ էսքան կեղտոտ չլինի մեր շրջակա միջավայրը։ Ահավոր վիճակ ա ուղղակի։ Գնում ես մի տեղ՝ քաղաքից դուրս, ուզում ես բնության գրկում վայելել հենց բնությունը, էն էլ տեսնում ես արդեն վայելած թողած ա։ Ցանկացած տեղ, ուր կպնում ա մարդու ոտքը, ապականվում ա։ Ինչ ուտում ու ոնց ուտում են, տենց էլ թողնում ու գնում են, լավագույն դեպքում՝ էդ ամբողջը հավաքում են պլաստիկ տոպրակների մեջ ու դնում մի ծառի տակ։ Ձմեռ պապ են ինչ են։ Էն Սևանն էլ մյուս կողմից։ Էդ չվերամշակվող աղբն էլ վաբշե։ Էն խեղճ Հայկը սանիտեկի պատճառով մի ամիս մի քիչ ուշ էր կարողանում հասցնել կազմակերպել աղբահանությունը, ազգովի վնգում էինք, բա թե տենց ոնց կլինի, այ այ այ, բա մենք չենք կարա տենց կեղտի մեջ ապրենք։ Բայց հո մենակ աղբանոցի լցվածությունը չի։ Հազարից մեկ կտեսնես մեքենայի մեջ մոխրաման։ Ծխում են ու բիչոկը շպրտում դուրս։ Ինձանից հետո՝ թեկուզ ջրհեղեղ։ Ուղղակի մեր դեպքում ջրհեղեղ չի լինում, բիչոկների սարեր են ու պլաստիկ շշերի ու տոպրակների գորգով ծածկված հայոց բնություն։ 
> Կյանքում չեմ մոռանա, մի անգամ ընկերներով գնացել էինք Սևան ու մի ժամից ավել քշեցինք, որ գնանք "մաքուր" ափ։ Լավ ջան։ Ուրախ մտան ջուրը, դուրս էկան, ու ամեն մեկի վրայից մի քանի հատ բիչոկ պոկեցինք։ 
> Ես փորձում եմ քիչ օգտագործել պլաստիկ, փորձում եմ չկեղտոտել միջավայրը, բայց էդ շատ քիչ ա էն աղետի դեմ, որը բոլորիս առջև ա։ Հասկանում եմ, որ շատ ժամանակավրեպ բան եմ գրում, բայց հենց օրերը տաքանան՝ շաբաթը մի կամ երկու անգամ գնալու եմ քաղաքից դուրս ու ինչ զիբիլ տեսնեմ՝ հավաքեմ։ Հասկանում եմ, որ էնքան էլ ռեալ բան չեմ ասում հիմա, բայց կարող ա՞ Ակումբի հանդիպում կազմակերպենք տենց նպատակով։ Բոլորին սուրճ ու քաղցրավենիք կբերեմ։


Էնքան լավ միտք ա, որ պատրաստ եմ Հայաստան գալուս միկրո-վետոն չեղարկել, բայց ես չայի ու խնձորի վրա եմ աշխատում։ Մնում ա պարզել թե տաքեր ընկնելը որն ա։

----------

impression (05.12.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ինձ թվում ա միակ լուծումը մանկուց մանկապարտեզից ու դպրոցից մի այլ կարգի պիտի քարոզվի, որ երեխեքը իրանց ծնողներին ամոթու անեն։ Հին խոզերին էլ հեռուստատեսությամբ սոցիալական գովազդով ինչքան որ կազդի կազդի։ 
> Էս տարի մարդ ու կնիկ երկու օրով գնացել էինք Ենոքավան Yell Park։ Տարածքը հիմնականում մաքուր ա, չնայած ստեղ ընդեղ էլի կտեսնես տոպրակներ կամ շշեր գցած‎։ ՈՒրեմն ըտեղից մինչև Լաստիվեր շատ հավես արահետ ա գնում մոտ մի 3.5 կմ։ Հենց սկսեցինք քայլել սկսեց աչքս ծակել տարատեսակ զիբիլները դես ու դեն թափած‎։ Ծխախոտի տուփեր, ամենազարմանազան շշեր, պամպերսներ, *պամպերսը փոխելուց երեխու տուտուզը պլաստիկից պատրաստած քաքոտ թաց անձեռոցիկներ*, կոնֆետի թղթեր, կանացի տակդիրներ, և այլն։ ՈՒ էդ հլը ճանապարհի կողքերը‎, բա որ մի տակը ձոր ա լինում առանց ծառերի, ավելի լավ ա ներքև չնայել։ Հիմա իբր եկել եմ քայլեմ բնության մեջ, ցրվեմ, բայց էդ աչքս ծակող զիբիլանոցից ներվերս խախտվում էր։ Հասանք լաստիվեր պարզվեց ընդեղ էլ մեկը դուքյան ա դրել, ջրվեժից մի քիչ ներքև։ Քցվեցի ջուրը։ Այ էդ մի բանը կայֆ էր ամառվա կեսին սառռռռռը ջուր։ Հետ գալուց էլ չդիմացա, մոտներս 3 հատ տոպրակ կար։ Քայլելով սկսեցինք պլաստիկ շշերը հավաքել, նախապես ճզմելով որ շատ տեղ չզբաղացնի։ Մինչև հետ եկանք երեք տոպրակն էլ լրիվ լիքն էր ու դեռ լիքն էլ կար‎, մանավանդ արահետին հարակից ձորակներում։ 
> Հիմա էս սաղ ինչի պատմեցի, որովհետև ներքուստ մինչև հիմա էլ չգիտեմ որն ա ճիշտ։ Մի կողմից ինչի պիտի ես ուրիշ խոզերի հետևից հավաքեմ, որ գան տեսնենք ինչ կայֆ մաքուր ա ու նորից իրանց խոզի պես պահեն։ Մյուս կողմից ահագին մեծ ներդրում են արել Ենոքավանում, բայց ամեն տաս օրը մեկ մեկին չեն ուղարկում գնա էդ արահետը մի քիչ հավաք պահի։ Մնացող մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը գնում ա Լաստիվեր։ Կամ գոնե մի քանի հատ աղբաման դնեն‎, հուսով որ գոնե մեծ մասը դրանց մեջ կգցեն։ Երրորդ կողմից էլ, որ շատերը անտարբեր չլինեն ու ուրիշ խոզերի գցած մի հատ շիշը վերցնենք խոզանոցի չի վերածվի ընդհանրապես։
> 
> Չեմ ուզում ասեմ պետք չի գնալ մաքրել։ Բայց սուսուփուս պետք չի անել ինձ թվում ա։ Պետք ա փորձել շարժում ձևավորել, որ ուրիշներն էլ միանան։


 Հետաքրիր ա թե էս փաստը ինչ հանգամանքներում ա պարզվել, որ էդ անձեռոցիկը հենց երեխայի տուտուզ ա մաքրել։

 Հա, ի՞նչ էի ուզում ասել։ Մի հատ ուրախալի բան կա, եթե @Chuk-ը դեմ չի մանրամասնել՝ կարծես թե կա տենց մի հատ դպրոց /գուցե և ոչ միակը/, որտեղ երեխաների մեջ կրթում են շրջակա միջավայրի հանդեպ հարգալից վերաբերմունք։ Եթե նման մոտեցում ներառվի բոլոր դպրոցների կրթական ծրագրերի մեջ, ապագան կարող ա և էդքան էլ տխրադալուկ չլինի։

----------

Chuk (04.12.2019), Varzor (05.12.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Հետաքրիր ա թե էս փաստը ինչ հանգամանքներում ա պարզվել, որ էդ անձեռոցիկը հենց երեխայի տուտուզ ա մաքրել։
> 
>  Հա, ի՞նչ էի ուզում ասել։ Մի հատ ուրախալի բան կա, եթե @Chuk-ը դեմ չի մանրամասնել՝ կարծես թե կա տենց մի հատ դպրոց /գուցե և ոչ միակը/, որտեղ երեխաների մեջ կրթում են շրջակա միջավայրի հանդեպ հարգալից վերաբերմունք։ Եթե նման մոտեցում ներառվի բոլոր դպրոցների կրթական ծրագրերի մեջ, ապագան կարող ա և էդքան էլ տխրադալուկ չլինի։


Դե կարճ ասեմ, որ ՄՍԿՀ-ի մասին (հանրությամ մեջ հայտնի որպես Բլեյանի դպրոց), բայց մի օր ավելի մանրամասն տպավորություններս կգրեմ ))

Կոնկրետ էս դեպքը կարճ պատմեմ։

Երեխեն առաջին դասարան ա։ Դեռ 20 օր էին դպրոց գնում, արշավ կազմակերպեցին։ Արշավը մի քանի բաղադրիչ ուներ.
Կարմրավորի ճամփին
- սկզբից գնում են կամուրջի տակ, երեխեքին տալիս են ռեզինե ձեռնոցներ ու երեխեքը սկսում են տարածքը մաքրել աղբից,
- հետո գնում են եկեղեցի, մի քիչ պատմություններ լսում, բետո նկարչական պլենում են անում,
- հետո արդեն ավելի ժամանցային, ինչ-որ շոկոլադի ֆաբրիկա այցելություն, բան։

Բայց էդ իմ համար թույն ա, որ արշավի մասերից մեկը բնությունը մաքրելն ա ))

----------

LisBeth (04.12.2019), Varzor (05.12.2019), Աթեիստ (04.12.2019), Գաղթական (04.12.2019), Ներսես_AM (04.12.2019), Ուլուանա (04.12.2019), Տրիբուն (04.12.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հետաքրիր ա թե էս փաստը ինչ հանգամանքներում ա պարզվել, որ էդ անձեռոցիկը հենց երեխայի տուտուզ ա մաքրել։
> 
>  Հա, ի՞նչ էի ուզում ասել։ Մի հատ ուրախալի բան կա, եթե @Chuk-ը դեմ չի մանրամասնել՝ կարծես թե կա տենց մի հատ դպրոց /գուցե և ոչ միակը/, որտեղ երեխաների մեջ կրթում են շրջակա միջավայրի հանդեպ հարգալից վերաբերմունք։ Եթե նման մոտեցում ներառվի բոլոր դպրոցների կրթական ծրագրերի մեջ, ապագան կարող ա և էդքան էլ տխրադալուկ չլինի։


Բա եկեղեցու պատմություն ե՞րբ անցնեն։

----------

Varzor (05.12.2019)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հետաքրիր ա թե էս փաստը ինչ հանգամանքներում ա պարզվել, որ էդ անձեռոցիկը հենց երեխայի տուտուզ ա մաքրել։


Ցանկացած երեխա ունեցող դրանք 20 մետրի վրա աչքերը փակ զգում ա։ Մինչև մարդ երեխա չունենա էդ սուպերփաուերը չի կարա անլոք անի։

----------

Varzor (05.12.2019)

----------


## LisBeth

> Դե կարճ ասեմ, որ ՄՍԿՀ-ի մասին (հանրությամ մեջ հայտնի որպես Բլեյանի դպրոց), բայց մի օր ավելի մանրամասն տպավորություններս կգրեմ ))
> 
> Կոնկրետ էս դեպքը կարճ պատմեմ։
> 
> Երեխեն առաջին դասարան ա։ Դեռ 20 օր էին դպրոց գնում, արշավ կազմակերպեցին։ Արշավը մի քանի բաղադրիչ ուներ.
> Կարմրավորի ճամփին
> - սկզբից գնում են կամուրջի տակ, երեխեքին տալիս են ռեզինե ձեռնոցներ ու երեխեքը սկսում են տարածքը մաքրել աղբից,
> - հետո գնում են եկեղեցի, մի քիչ պատմություններ լսում, բետո նկարչական պլենում են անում,
> - հետո արդեն ավելի ժամանցային, ինչ-որ շոկոլադի ֆաբրիկա այցելություն, բան։
> ...


 Չգիտեմ ինչի, ես հիշում էի, որ ավելի սիստեմատիկ բնույթ ունի էդ ամենը։ Բայց մեկ ա շատ լավ բան ա, մեջս տպավորվել էր ։)

----------


## LisBeth

> Բա եկեղեցու պատմություն ե՞րբ անցնեն։


 Դե հա, բա հոգու մաքրությունն էլ ա կարևոր, ով գիտի մահից հետո դժոխք ա, որտեղ քեֆ անելու տեղերը սաղ զբաղված են սատանայի ու իրա ատպայի կողմից, իսկ մենք ազգովի իրանց թափած աղբն ենք հավաքում։

----------

Varzor (05.12.2019)

----------


## impression

> Էնքան լավ միտք ա, որ պատրաստ եմ Հայաստան գալուս միկրո-վետոն չեղարկել, բայց ես չայի ու խնձորի վրա եմ աշխատում։ Մնում ա պարզել թե տաքեր ընկնելը որն ա։


գարնանը էլի, անձրևներից հետո  :Smile: 
թեյ ու խնձոր էլ կբերեմ, լաաաաաավ  :Jpit:

----------

LisBeth (11.12.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Չգիտեմ ինչի, ես հիշում էի, որ ավելի սիստեմատիկ բնույթ ունի էդ ամենը։ Բայց մեկ ա շատ լավ բան ա, մեջս տպավորվել էր ։)


Ունի, ես քեզ ոնց-որ էս պատմությունն էի պատմել, դրա համար սա գրեցի, ավելի մանրամասն մի օր կգրեմ ))

----------

Աթեիստ (05.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Կարելի ա կրեատիվ ցուցանականեր դնել։ Երևանում մի հատը կար, խոզ էր նկարած ու տակը գրած էր՝ 
> 
>  Աղբ նետելուց չմոռանաք խռխռացնել


Հենց ցավն էլ նրանումն է, որ նկարին ու գրածին չեն նայում՝ հավեսով խռխռացնելով աղբը թափում են  :Sad: 
Մեր մուտքի մոտ ամեն առավոտ նույն պատմությունն էր։ Գրել, նկարել՝ չէր օգնում։ Փորձում էի բռնացնել, թե ով է թափում։ Եվ մի օր պատահական տեսա․ մի կին, աղբի տոպրակը ձեռքին եկավ ու աստիճանների կողքին դրեց։ Ի դժբախտություն իրեն աստիճանահարթակում կանգնած էի (ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ՝ ծխում էի, քանի որ վառած սիգարետով մուտք, առավել ևս վերեկալ չեմ մտնում)։ Գլուխը բարձրացրեց, մեր հայացքները հանդիպեցին ․․․  :Love:  Սուս ու փուս աղբի տոպրակը չուզենալով վերցրեց և նետեց աղբատարը։ Հետո ինքս ինձ մտածում էի, թե տեսնես էդ ինչ հայացքով եմ նայել էդ կնոջը, որ առանց խոսքերի արդյունքի հասա։ Էդ օրվանից հետո աղբի տոպրակներ էլ չեմ տեսնում մուտքի մոտ։

----------

Գաղթական (05.12.2019), Ուլուանա (06.12.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Սրանից էլ լավ կրեածի՞վ..

Մի հատ էն ուժեղ «թույնոտ» հայացքներից,
տակն էլ՝ Varzor brother is watching you!

Երկրով մեկ տարածել:

----------

Freeman (07.12.2019), Varzor (05.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Սրանից էլ լավ կրեածի՞վ..
> 
> Մի հատ էն ուժեղ «թույնոտ» հայացքներից,
> տակն էլ՝ Varzor brother is watching you!
> 
> Երկրով մեկ տարածել:


Տեքստը խմբագրիր, թե չէ աղանդավորական գովազդի տեղ կդնեն  :LOL: 
Թարսի պես չգիտեմ էլ, թե էդ որ հայացքն էր, որ նորից կրկնեմ

----------


## Գաղթական

Վերջերս Կիևում էին հետաքրքիր ակցիա արել:
Ով աղբամանից դուրս աղբ էր գցում՝ աղբը հելնում ընկնում էր հետևից ))

----------

impression (05.12.2019), John (06.12.2019), Ուլուանա (06.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Վերջերս Կիևում էին հետաքրքիր ակցիա արել:
> Ով աղբամանից դուրս աղբ էր գցում՝ աղբը հելնում ընկնում էր հետևից ))
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Էշություն են արել, մանավանդ երեխաներին վախեցնելը հեչ լավ բան չի։

Հ․Գ․
Ամեն փայլուն՝ բան ոսկի չի։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ոնց հասկանում եմ Հայաստանում շատանում են սենց խմբերը։
Ցավալի ա, որ պտի դրսից եկալ լինեն, որ տեսնեն, թե ինչ կեղտոտ ա քաղաքը։ Մեր աչքն արդեն սովորել ա։

----------

John (06.12.2019), Varzor (06.12.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինչքան ժամանակ ա՝ գլուխ եմ ջարդում, թե ոնց կարելի ա անել, որ էսքան կեղտոտ չլինի մեր շրջակա միջավայրը։ Ահավոր վիճակ ա ուղղակի։ Գնում ես մի տեղ՝ քաղաքից դուրս, ուզում ես բնության գրկում վայելել հենց բնությունը, էն էլ տեսնում ես արդեն վայելած թողած ա։ Ցանկացած տեղ, ուր կպնում ա մարդու ոտքը, ապականվում ա։ Ինչ ուտում ու ոնց ուտում են, տենց էլ թողնում ու գնում են, լավագույն դեպքում՝ էդ ամբողջը հավաքում են պլաստիկ տոպրակների մեջ ու դնում մի ծառի տակ։ Ձմեռ պապ են ինչ են։ Էն Սևանն էլ մյուս կողմից։ Էդ չվերամշակվող աղբն էլ վաբշե։ Էն խեղճ Հայկը սանիտեկի պատճառով մի ամիս մի քիչ ուշ էր կարողանում հասցնել կազմակերպել աղբահանությունը, ազգովի վնգում էինք, բա թե տենց ոնց կլինի, այ այ այ, բա մենք չենք կարա տենց կեղտի մեջ ապրենք։ Բայց հո մենակ աղբանոցի լցվածությունը չի։ Հազարից մեկ կտեսնես մեքենայի մեջ մոխրաման։ Ծխում են ու բիչոկը շպրտում դուրս։ Ինձանից հետո՝ թեկուզ ջրհեղեղ։ Ուղղակի մեր դեպքում ջրհեղեղ չի լինում, բիչոկների սարեր են ու պլաստիկ շշերի ու տոպրակների գորգով ծածկված հայոց բնություն։ 
> Կյանքում չեմ մոռանա, մի անգամ ընկերներով գնացել էինք Սևան ու մի ժամից ավել քշեցինք, որ գնանք "մաքուր" ափ։ Լավ ջան։ Ուրախ մտան ջուրը, դուրս էկան, ու ամեն մեկի վրայից մի քանի հատ բիչոկ պոկեցինք։ 
> Ես փորձում եմ քիչ օգտագործել պլաստիկ, փորձում եմ չկեղտոտել միջավայրը, բայց էդ շատ քիչ ա էն աղետի դեմ, որը բոլորիս առջև ա։ Հասկանում եմ, որ շատ ժամանակավրեպ բան եմ գրում, բայց հենց օրերը տաքանան՝ շաբաթը մի կամ երկու անգամ գնալու եմ քաղաքից դուրս ու ինչ զիբիլ տեսնեմ՝ հավաքեմ։ Հասկանում եմ, որ էնքան էլ ռեալ բան չեմ ասում հիմա, բայց կարող ա՞ Ակումբի հանդիպում կազմակերպենք տենց նպատակով։ Բոլորին սուրճ ու քաղցրավենիք կբերեմ։


Մի փոքր կիսվեմ, թե Նահանգները ինչ պրագմատիկ ձևով է խնդիրը լուծել, որ չոլերն ու ծովափները կեղտի մեջ կորած չեն: Նահանգներում անխտիր բոլոր հնարավոր «քաղաքից դուրս» վայրերը պետական արգելավայր են: Պիկնիկի տեղերը հիմնականում վճարովի են, միշտ ռենջեր կամ ռենջերներ կան, որ հետևում են կարգին, մաքրությանը, մարդկանց անվտանգությանը, ցուցատախտակի վրա էլ սաղ կանոնները գրված են: Բոլոր պարկերում անխտիր կա զուգարան ու աղբարկղ, պարկերը կանոնավոր մարքվում են: Բոլոր պիկնիկանոցներում կան մանղալներ ու ածուխը թափելու հատուկ տարաներ: Զիբիլ թափողներին ռիփորթ են անում, տուգանքը 500-ից 1000 դոլար է, սաղ տեղերը կպցրած ա, ամերկացիք էլ հավատում են, որ հաստատ կտուգանվեն, կամ էլ կգնան բանտ։ Ամենակեղտոտ տեղերը երևի ճամփեքի եզրերն են, որ լիքը կենդանիներ մեկ ա ավտոներից իրենց կեղտը շպրտում են, դա էլ ռեգուլյար մարքում են մեր հարկերի հաշվին, մեկ մեկ էլ՝ կամավորականների ջանքերով։
Բոմժական թաղամասերի մասին չենք խոսում, դա անլուծելի ա ։Ճ

Այսինքն լուծումը հարկատուների հաշվին արգելավայրերը նախ կարգի բերելն է ու կանոնավոր մաքրելը։ Որ ժողվուրդը ջոկի, որ սաղ իր հաշվին ա, կսկսի ավելի քիչ կեղտոտել։

----------

Varzor (06.12.2019), Տրիբուն (06.12.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Վիշապի գրառումից մի բան հիշեցի։ Ես էլ մի օրինակ բերեմ, թե Ավստրալիայում ինչ մեթոդներ կան։
Մեթոդներ շատ կան, բայց դրանցից մեկի մասին եմ էս գրառմամբ ուզում պատմել։

Ուրեմն, վերջերս ընկերուհիս (հայ) նեղված էր ֊ $250 տուգանք էր մուծել, որովհետև դրսում, ծխելուց հետո, սիգարեթի մնացուկը գցել էր գետնին (ու սիրուն տրորել՝ ինչպես "հարկն" է)։ Զարմացա՝ փաստորեն ստուգողներ կա՞ն շրջակայքում։ Չէ, ասում ա, սովորական մարդ ա տեսել, ռիփորթ ա արել, չեմ էլ իմանում ով, նամակ ա գրել ուր որ պետք ա, ես մի քանի շաբաթից տանս հասցեով ստացա տուգանքը։ Ասում եմ՝ բա քեզ ո՞նց գտան։ Ասում ա՝ թարսի պես մեքենայիս մոտ էի կանգնած, տեսնողը լուսանկարել ա ու ռիփորթի հետ ուղարկել։ Մեքենայի համարանիշով գտել են։

  @Աթեիստի ականջը կանչի  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (07.12.2019), John (06.12.2019), Աթեիստ (06.12.2019), Նաիրուհի (10.12.2019), Տրիբուն (06.12.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Վիշապի գրառումից մի բան հիշեցի։ Ես էլ մի օրինակ բերեմ, թե Ավստրալիայում ինչ մեթոդներ կան։
> Մեթոդներ շատ կան, բայց դրանցից մեկի մասին եմ էս գրառմամբ ուզում պատմել։
> 
> Ուրեմն, վերջերս ընկերուհիս (հայ) նեղված էր ֊ $250 տուգանք էր մուծել, որովհետև դրսում, ծխելուց հետո, սիգարեթի մնացուկը գցել էր գետնին (ու սիրուն տրորել՝ ինչպես "հարկն" է)։ Զարմացա՝ փաստորեն ստուգողներ կա՞ն շրջակայքում։ Չէ, ասում ա, սովորական մարդ ա տեսել, ռիփորթ ա արել, չեմ էլ իմանում ով, նամակ ա գրել ուր որ պետք ա, ես մի քանի շաբաթից տանս հասցեով ստացա տուգանքը։ Ասում եմ՝ բա քեզ ո՞նց գտան։ Ասում ա՝ թարսի պես մեքենայիս մոտ էի կանգնած, տեսնողը լուսանկարել ա ու ռիփորթի հետ ուղարկել։ Մեքենայի համարանիշով գտել են։
> 
>   @Աթեիստի ականջը կանչի


Եվ այդ ուսանողի անունն էր Ալբերտ Գաբոյան  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (06.12.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Եվ այդ ուսանողի անունն էր Ալբերտ Գաբոյան


Ուսանող որտե՞ղ կարդացիր։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ուսանող որտե՞ղ կարդացիր։


Տնաշե՜ն

----------


## Freeman

> Տնաշե՜ն


Ուսանո՞ղ, թե՞ աշակերտ  :Jpit:

----------

Յոհաննես (08.12.2019)

----------

